# WHy some people should not own snakes.



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

People buy snakes Cause they are beautiful animals and make great pets, some people just buy them to watch them kill and eat things but some are just letting them eat prey that is not pre killed or that they know the snake wont kill, just eat.Click on the link and watch the video.
I know some snakes wont take dead prey items but this is just sick.

LINK


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I agree that is pretty sick.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

It didnt even die half way down.You can hear it chirping on the way down.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

That video make's me sad.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i thought when people feed there Ps live fish was bad damn this is 10x worse that sucks man


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah Its is sick the guy who posted it said some crap about it being for scientific reasons.Im not against the snake eating but lets be real that was sick and cruel.My mom was crying when she saw that.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Scientific study my ass, that proves absolutely nothing to no one that you can't already figure out yourself.

Hell the only thing scientific this guy probably thought of was how long it would survive and if it would be alive in its stomach.
And that's not scientific, that's hiding your sick taste for torture.

Only time In my life i've ever wanted to beat someone down for sheer stupidity and masking evil and harmful fulfilling tendencies as science.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Look at all the comments he got at the bottom.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude has two more vids up of the same thing. i dont see a problem with the fact that he fed his snake a live chick, i do however see a problem with the fact that he video tapes it and posts it on the internet.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow







.... I feed my snake (live)rats all the time but its not alive when its being swallowed and it gets killed fast.



NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude has two more vids up of the same thing. i dont see a problem with the fact that he fed his snake a live chick, i do however see a problem with the fact that he video tapes it and posts it on the internet.


He has nothing but "This" killing/eating "That" videos


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have seen a lot mice, rats, rabbits and chicks being eaten but never seen it swallow without it being killed first or it being pre killed. the snake didnt even constrict it first, it was just down the hatch it went. but in the snakes defense its part of life. on the other hand the guy is a moron and there was no study involed he just want to make some feeding videos, and that was dangerous for the snake cause that chick could of done some damage to the pythons mouth as it was stuggling to get out.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thats sick


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Personally, I find live feeding vids intresting if they are done for the right reason i.e the snake won't eat dead foods. But vids like that just make me angry. Has any one seen the vid where a bunch of wannabe gangstas feed a live goat to a snake? now thatsa wrong!!


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

It just makes me mad cuz he has so many and says there for science.The way that little chick is crying out is enough for a normal person to see its wrong.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Personally, I find live feeding vids intresting if they are done for the right reason i.e the snake won't eat dead foods. But vids like that just make me angry. Has any one seen the vid where a bunch of wannabe gangstas feed a live goat to a snake? now thatsa wrong!!


I just saw it. It makes me sad cuz I know the people that own that snake. From what my dad told me its eaten a couple of dogs too. Ive never seen it happen myself. And also these guys used to fight dogs.But once they got bored of that they got a snake and do what you see now. These guys are sick and if you look you can see that the enclosure that snake is in used to be the fight pit.He also breeds pits.Once we bought our pit from him we never talked with them again.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this dude HAS to be a fckn outcast..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the video you were talking about dawgz


----------

